# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  مجموعة اسمااااااء اعجمية

## ريمي

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 
إميل اسم يقابله بالانجليزية Emealle إيلي اسم يقابله بالانجليزية Ellie توني اسم يقابله بالانجليزية Tony بطرس اسم يقابله Peters بولس اسم يقابله بالانجليزية Pauls جورج اسم يقابله بالانجليزية Goerge، وهو يحيى. جرجي اسم يقابله بالانجليزية Goerge، وهو يحيى. جرجس اسم يقابله بالانجليزية Georges، وهو يحيى. جوزيف اسم يقابله بالانجليزية Joseph وهو في الأصل اسم النبي يوسف عليه السلام. جون اسم يقابله بالانجليزية John وباليونانية Yanny و Yohann وهو في الأصل اسم النبي يحيى. جوني اسم يقابله بالانجليزية Johnny تصغير John وهو في الأصل اسم النبي يحيى. حنا اسم يقابله Hanna or John or Yohan وهو في الأصل اسم النبي يحيى عليه السلام. دانيال أحد الأنبياء. سيزار اسم يقابله بالانجليزية Cezar ويعني قيصر وهو اسم امبراطور من أباطرة اليونان. شمعون من الشَّمْع والشُّمُوع : الطرب والمزاح والضحك واللعب ، ورجلٌ شَمُوعٌ : لَعُوبٌ ضَحُوكٌ. وقد يكون أصل الاسم من سمعون فأبدلت السين شينا كما في شجر وسجر في بعض اللهجات العربية. طوني اسم يقابله بالانجليزية Tony مرقص اسم يقابله بالانجليزية Marcos ميلاد اسم في الديانة المسيحية تيمنا بيوم ميلاد السيد المسيح عليه السلام. يوري اسم يقابله بالانجليزية Uri.

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
    

 :Db465236ff: 

شكرا حلا  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## ريمي

العفوا جوري

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
وأنا هلا بسمع أغنية يا عالم بالحال .. ماشيه مع الرقصه .. حتى جربوا :Db465236ff:  من الأخر  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة حلا

----------


## ريمي

العفوا الك  محمد العزام

----------


## ابو عوده

يسلمووووو حلا :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ريمي

شكرا ابوا عوده

----------

